

The Mother of All Demos, presented by Douglas Engelbart (1968) - nkuttler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY

======
nkuttler
In the video Engelbart demos the computer mouse, word processing, hypertext,
dynamic linking, collaborative real-time editing and other ideas that are
still in use today.

